# One of My Modest Rides - But Pretty, I Think



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Its a 1992 Master Olympic (European name)/Master Light (U.S. name) in Ariostea team colors (Moreno Argentin rode this frame in the spring classics but rode a Carbitubo in the mountains). It has complete 1992 Record 8-speed, but shown in the picture with Chorus pedals. The white Record pedals I had on the bike didn't really match color-wise anyway but were moved to another bike. It has the first generation Ergo levers and first generation dual pivot brakes - meaning has all the quirks. It originally had aluminum alloy cassettes but those wore out really quickly, of course. It also has the first generation cartridge bottom bracket. It was the first Colnago line of frames to use the precisa straight fork. Back then, I was skeptical that the frame wouldn't ride really harsh, and I was very wrong.
At that time, this bike was pretty trick and had some new technologies. It originally had a more conservative look (hah!) with a black Flite saddle and black tires. Now, it has a loud Novus Ferrari saddle, red cork tape and red tires right out of Vittoria's Bangkok factory (probably in some backalley with a brothel - they are really that bad).

Its old and passe. Nobody really wants to look at it these days  It's dated, but I still like it. I think all that chrome is pretty, and it really contrasts against the new Master Carbon.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Ariostea*

One of my favorite pro teams of all time. Their bikes, Colnago's mostly, and their Ceramiche jersey's were really nice. Looks to be a 52? Just my size. Is that on the CT coast? Nice ride.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Boneman,

Actually, its a 51 cm c-to-t. At that time, Colnagos came only in odd sizes. I actually ride more of a 50 cm c-to-t and could not fit a 49 cm. Notice the ridiculously long 13 cm stem? People who don't understand Colnagos keep commenting that I don't fit on these frames and that I should be riding something with a long top tube like a LeMond. Err. OK, but I can't drool over those frames  

Thanks for your compliments. Yes, that is on the CT coast, but more of a river inlet than the beach.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

It's not passe, it's gorgeous. I've been looking for a second hand 52 Colango steel (tecnos, Master X, etc) for ages, but Boneman keeps outwitting me on ebay.  

Ian - if you ever need a good home for it let me know....

CC


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Signore Cinquanta,

Thank you for your very kind compliments. I am glad that you find the bike to your liking. Unfortunately, just like my 70s Super, I love this bike way too much to part with it. This bike seems to have lots of soul, and the longer I own it, the more I am in love with it. There are lots of beautiful bikes out there, but only some can evoke such strong emotions in me. This is one of them. The analogy I like to use is that I can admire a room full of beautiful women, but I will always end up choosing my wife for my companion. I cannot explain why I love these bikes that much - I just do.


----------



## coralhead1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*beautiful ride!*

I know how you feel. I just purchaced a Master Piu, probably 1992-3 off ebay about 4 months ago. the size was a little off (didnt know Colnago sized c-t), and I was going to pull off the dura-ace 8spd and put the frame back on e-bay. A friend convinced me to ride it for a while before re-posting it. Now I wont part with it. Im building out a lightweight bike for hills/rallies, but this will be my main ride until it buckles underneath me.

I get razzed for my 'old steel bike', and I just smile. Im never suprized when they come back later and whisper so thier carbon freinds cant hear, "would you be willing to sell it to me?". No chance.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Nags, Fit and stem length*

are typically 'italian fit' for long legged, short torsoed folks. most Americans of N-European
short leg, long torso have this fit problem w/ Nags and many other Italian bikes. 130 stem will settle reach issue but will slow handling a bit (better for long hi-speed descents, worse for crits) and I've heard of guys using 140's on smallish bikes. my suggestion is buy the biggest Nag you can standover.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

atpjunkie,

Thanks for your valued advice. As you pointed out, I have the problem of a long torso and short legs. Would you believe that a 51 cm center to top is too big for me? Ideally, I would ride a 50 cm center to top, or a 49 cm center to center. At the time I bought that frame, Colnago made only odd sizes and didn't have even sizes. Otherwise, I would have bought a 50 cm frame. 

As it is, a 51 cm is the largest frame that I can ride. I have to dismount carefully each time I stop. Thank heavens for cycling shorts. Any bigger a frame and I would risk bruising my crown jewels. Once, I toyed around a parking lot riding in regular casual khaki shorts and I busted my pearls dismounting quickly. Would you believe that I am over 5 foot 9 inches? My friend who is 5 foot 8 inches rides a 54 inch frame and my friend who is 5 foot 10 inches rides a 59 inch frame. It makes me woefully pathetic riding around on a frame that is smaller than that of most women. 

That long stem works out nicely for me anyway, now that my racing days are long over. Even then, I never rode crits in my heyday. The center of gravity is still spot on because of my saddle setback. What I really love about Colnago are the short chainstays, which give me the ability to sprint up small hills.


----------



## felex (Dec 24, 2004)

check out this onen ebay item # 7124874915


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi felex,

Sorry, but that bike doesn't fit me. Plus, ahem. Its got "those" components, and no offense intended. Even if the frame were to fit me, I would only want the frame without the components.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*my wives Nag*

I bought by TT length (51.5) which is a (ST) 49 C-T frame (I think it's 47 c-c). she rides 49 c-c's w/ 51.5 TT's so I always opt for TT fit and work ST length via seatpost and strack.
I'm almost done building, I'll post pix ASAP.


----------



## mtwash125 (Jan 23, 2005)

*You ever bring that beauty to benidorm bikes?*

I work there and seem to remember a similar bike.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

mtwash125,

Sorry, it wasn't me. I haven't been to the town of Canton myself. Actually, the frame in those colors wasn't that rare in that era. There were quite a few frames sold in NYC that year. Of course, half were with Record and half were with Dura Ace. The red cork tape is of course common these days. The saddle, however, wasn't as common, at least the ones with the "Ferrari" logo on it. So, it wasn't this bike you saw.


----------

